# Is this the end??



## Mechanix666 (Feb 13, 2022)

Hi, I joined Spot back in October for fulfillment. I thought all was great, up until recently. I was trying to boost my pick productivity by INFing items I didn't see immediately on the floor (I know...really bad idea) without thinking about the fact that it totally jacked the store's INF metric up to the heavens above. I was coached about that and was threatened with a CCA (which I haven't heard anything about since it being said) since apparently I've been talked to about it before. So I start calling out EVERY INF I have, trying to make it heard that I want to improve. Fast forward to tonight, there were no orders in the system, and I was scheduled to leave at 7pm (the time being approximately 6:45pm), so I take a return to stock batch. The LOD comes over the walkie and checks in with the fulfillment team and asks where everybody is at. He gets to me and questions why I'm not in a cart. I explain that there was no orders in the system, so I took a return to stock batch. He later on, as I'm finishing the batch, calls me out over the walkie and asks what I'm doing now. I tell him I'm finishing the RTS batch I was working on. I then get asked why I'm not in a SFS cart. I am so confused, so I tell him I was never told to pick a SFS batch. I wouldn't have been able to pick a SFS batch in 15 minutes no matter how hard I tried. He then tells me he's going to "send an email about me" and makes me do another RTS batch. I really enjoy working at Target and have made many friends along the way. It's just upper management, especially the SD that seems to hate me. I'm really scared they're trying to term me for performance.

I guess my question is, are they building a paper trail against me to eventually can me? Considering the documented coachings I've had in the past two months, will this email be my sudden death?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 13, 2022)

Sounds like you are on the radar… I would consult a leader regarding all aspects of your shifts going forward and do EXACTLY as they ask.


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 13, 2022)

Meh. Hardly anyone actually reads the emails and those that do can't ever remember what's in them. Talk to your TL if your worried and ask what he/she would have wanted you to do in that situation.


----------



## MrT (Feb 13, 2022)

Seems like they got you under a microscope from before but theyd have to actually put you on a corrective then a final for performance reasons so your fine.  If they are really going to go that crazy about stuff just ask what they want you to  do with your remaining time.


----------



## NKG (Feb 13, 2022)

You probably ruffled someone's feathers so they feel like they need to baby sit you. Maybe if there's absolutely nothing for you to do, ask the LOD instead of them hunting you down.


----------



## countingsheep (Feb 14, 2022)

Deffinitely stepped on a toe ir two with the inf probably. Seems ro be a big metric thry follow lately. I would over communicate. Ask what thry want yout to do. Tell them yiur done. Aak what next etc. If yiu get confusing directions clarify them to the T. Your jist on a micormanging radar frankly perfoeming out is alot more qoek than most leaders want to put in. Worse comes to worse they will try to scare you out.


----------

